# yard



## brideoffrankenstein (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey everyone,does n e one use the landscaping lights from Walmart for their yard displays


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Which ones?

The little solar powered ones only have a single LED in them and don't put out enough light to amount to squat. I get just as good results with electric tea lights and they can be used in props that really look good.

The larger 12 volt systmes are nice. But I have used them in the past and I can tell you flat out-you get what you pay for. the cheap one are not worth messing with.

This year I am using something totally different. I am using RGB LED floods that I built. here is a likn to the basic design I used

http://www.holidaycoro.com/RGB-Floods-s/1903.htm

The major difference is that I got my electronic parts for another outfit called Cheap DMX (www.cheapdmx.com). I used lights I picked up a Home Depot at their Black Friday sale and I made the mounting board out of scrap wood.

I now have 5 flood lights that can be any color I want, can flash, flicker, fade and change color whenever I want. My total cost was about $135 including all the wire. My only regret is that I did not get the material to build 4 more.

I do have to control them with a computer so I use an old desktop running Windows XP (I actually upgraded last year! LOL!) and you can eve get free software to use. I even use the computer to run the main part of my background sound!

Just something to consider.


----------

